

Linner, a full-featured HTML5 application assembler - SaitoWu
https://github.com/SaitoWu/linner

======
wazoox
I notice that like so many projects on github, it completely lacks any
licence, which is bad. Please choose a well-known licence and add it to the
repo. Please.

[edit: thank you!]

~~~
SaitoWu
Added MIT License.

[https://github.com/SaitoWu/linner/commit/ce35c15836e409a0c17...](https://github.com/SaitoWu/linner/commit/ce35c15836e409a0c17fec682d2a55ed234e8578)

------
JacksonGariety
Linner... hmmm...

Oh it's like brunch I get it!

Clever.

~~~
ledneb
I had to check out brunch.io for a description of what an "application
assembler" does. Linner would benefit from some text describing it's function!

------
cheeaun
There's also the Grunt-based Assemble
[http://assemble.io/](http://assemble.io/)

------
Torn
Hi - what's the difference between this and Mimosa
([http://mimosajs.com/](http://mimosajs.com/)) or Yeoman
([http://yeoman.io/](http://yeoman.io/))?

------
brodo
How is this different to yeoman?

~~~
lucaspiller
Yes, please could you add some explanation to the readme of what exactly this
does? :) It looks like something that I might be interested in (I've
previously rolled my own solutions, see: [https://github.com/lucaspiller/1gam-
january/blob/master/Make...](https://github.com/lucaspiller/1gam-
january/blob/master/Makefile)), but yeah, I'm not going to read through the
source code to figure this out.

